# Deer Creek State Park



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

anyone ever hunt out there for deer? or phesent?

I know alot of Columbus people come down there but how is it during the week?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I drive thru that area during every day going to work, it does not seem very crowded during the week, except the first day of gun season..Last year I saw lots of pheasants crossing rt 207, have not seen any this year.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm from circlevile so deer creek is pretty close. I dunno how the privite land is looking this year but public hunting land is becoming more of an option


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I have hunted pheasant there before and did pretty well. The state does not release them there anymore because the natural reproduction has taken over and there is no need to anymore. There are several pieces of land around Deer Creek and Williamsport that are pretty good for pheasant, dont know about the deer though.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Dave, how's school going? I'm staying busy here. How often do you get out for pheasents at Deer Creek? It would be nice to hunt some wild pheasents for a change. Where are some public places around Deer Creek that would hold some pheasents if I wanted to come up during Christmas break. I would have more time then to get out and hunt on a Saturday.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Been busy with work and school, you didn't warn me about this microeconomics class!!!


I've never hunted phesents before so I reallly don't know. If you want to come up this way I'm sure we could kick something off or just freeze our butts off like we did trout fishing, lol


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Might have to try. See what's going on during break. SOrry about the encon class. Good luck and try to study too hard!


----------

